# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Alkooli ne fene Islame

## brooklyn2007

Ne Kuran jane disa sure qe flasin per alkoolin. Nje prej tyre thote pak a shume keshtu: "_Te pyesin ty per alkoolin dhe bixhozin, thuaj qe ka shume dem dhe mekat ne to, por ka dhe benefite. Megjithate mekati dhe demi jane me i madh se benefitet_".

Ne fene islame nuk lejohet alkooli ne menyre te prere. Pse?! A nuk gjen lejim alkooli ne suren qe permenda me lart?! A nuk ka hapesira te mjaftueshme ne kete sure per tu lejuar alkooli ne mase te moderuar?! Shume zbulime te koheve te fundit te shkences kane treguar se perdorimi i moderuar i alkolit ka shume me teper benefite per shendetin sesa mosperdorimi dhe mbiperdorimi i tij. Madje alkooli perdoret ne mase te madhe ne fushen e mjekesise dhe industrive te ndryshme. Poashtu Jezu Krishti, profeti qe ne Kuran thuhet qe duhet respektuar, e perdorte veren ne ushqim dhe rrethana te tjera. 
Pse mbahet ky lloj qendrim pra per alkoolin ne fene islame?! Kush vendos nese ne Kuran nuk lejohet ne menyre te prere perdorimi i tij?! Pse nuk kuptohet Kurani sipas menyres personale te gjithsecilt, por pranohen mendimet e disa studiuesve dhe merren te mireqena ato qe thone?! Diskutimi eshte i hapur per te gjithe.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

po nuk pihet per qejf o kungull . po ta perdoresh per medicine (ja dobia psh) atehere ska ndonje gje me e perdor . ndersa po e perdore per qejf , nje gllenjke dy gllenjka , 3 e 4 , e pastaj ik ne shtepi e ja fut gruas me shpulle , ose e ha te semes me makine .ja demi me i madh se dobia . 

ndersa ne bixhoz , fiton diten e pare e humb 10 ditet fundit. ka pare ndonjehere bereqet nga bixhozi njeri? 
po nga alkoli kur e pi per qejf?

atehere?

edhe drogat perdoren ne medicine , por per qejf si lejon njeri ato. 
keshtuqe pritet e keqja qe nga rrenjet , qe mos ta lejme shoqerine ne doren e fatit apo njeriut me fizik te forte vetem.

think leshko think.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

eh trapush eh. 
pastaj ndalimi i pirjes se alkolit ka ardh gradualisht.

ajetin qe ke sjell ti , eshte shpall para se te shpalleshin dy te tjeret , ku i fundit fare e ndaloi ne menyre kategorike. 

sigurisht tema eshte per injorantet , perderisa nje injorant e hapi ate.

i'm out.

sorry for the intervention  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> eh trapush eh. 
> pastaj ndalimi i pirjes se alkolit ka ardh gradualisht.
> 
> ajetin qe ke sjell ti , eshte shpall para se te shpalleshin dy te tjeret , ku i fundit fare e ndaloi ne menyre kategorike. 
> 
> sigurisht tema eshte per injorantet , perderisa nje injorant e hapi ate.
> 
> i'm out.
> 
> sorry for the intervention


O Z. Arab, temen e hapa per diskutim brenda normave njerezore, pa fyer askend. Nese je i afte ta vazhdosh biseden brenda ketyre kritereve normale, bujrum, fol. Ne te kundert ik haj ndonje hallve andej dhe na le ne te tjereve te merremi me temen. Me kete rast nuk na detyron te prishim as fjalorin.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Alkooli esht i ndaluar per muslimanet dhe te mirat e kesaj i ndjejm ne si musliman , por edhe ata te tjeret qe se pijn alkoolin.


*Perdorimi i alkoolit eshte shkaktar i nje vargu te gjere semundjesh, duke filluar qe nga aparati tretes, melcia, demton shume rende edhe pankreasin*. Ne melci alkooli i konsumuar shkakton demtime te qelizave hepatike, demtim qe progreson ne kohe dhe qe varet nga doza e konsumuar per dite dhe nga vecorite fiziologjike te individit. Keshtu, eshte vertetuar se sasia e rrezikshme e alkoolit eshte ajo prej 20-40 gr alkooli etilik, alkooli qe permban pije dehese, ndersa perdorimi 100-150 gr alkool ne dite, con brenda nje periudhe 10-vjecare ne ceroze. Nga ana tjeter eshte vertetuar edhe shkencerisht se per shkak te fiziologjise femrat demtohen shume me shpejt se meshkujt per te njejten sasi alkooli te konsumuar. Njerezit qe pine prej vitesh alkool, qe nuk ndiejne asgje, papritur nje dite gjenden para nje fakti te hidhur, melcia e tyre ka marre fund, eshte kthyer ne nje melci cerotike ose kane shqetesime te lehta qe nuk ia vene veshin deri ne momentin qe vdesin.


*Edhe pankreasi peson demtime nga alkooli.* Perdorimi i zgjatur i alkoolit e demton ne menyre kronike pankreasin deri ne ate shkalle sa ai nuk arrin te sekretoje sasine e duhur te enzimave per te kryer te plote procesin e tretjes se ushqimeve. eshte vertetuar se konsumimi i 20-50 ml alkool etilik (rreth 100 ml raki) ne dite predispozon per demtime, ndersa pirja e 100 ml alkool etilik ose mbi dy dopio raki (200 ml) apo 2 litra birre per nje periudhe 6-12 vjet, jep ne menyre te sigurt demtime te pankreasit. Konsumimi per nje kohe te shkurter i nje sasie te madhe pijesh alkoolike rrezikon per pankretit akut, qe mund te coje deri ne rrezikimin e jetes se personit ne fjale. 

http://www.gazeta-albania.net/news.php?id=408

Keshtu thot kjo gazeta jo fetare.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Duke nisur nga revolucioni industrial i shekullit 19 duket se konsumi i pijeve alkoolike vjen duke u rritur, aq sa në Amerikë ky biznes kaloi në duart e mafies. Aktualisht pijet alkoolike janë pjesë e pandashme e kulturës botërore, njëlloj si droga dhe duhani. *Vetëm në Itali vdesin 17 mijë persona në vit nga përdorimi i alkoolit*. Kjo për faktin se kjo kategori pijesh konsiderohet e ligjshme. Alkooli thithet nga trupi nga mukoza e stomakut, duke depërtuar në gjak dhe në tru brenda 10 minutash. Megjithatë shumë persona e përdorin atë për të fituar një relaks, besim në vetvete si dhe për tu larguar nga ndikimi i shoqërisë.

Abuzimi me alkoolin mund të shkaktojë efekte negative në shëndetin e njeriut me sindroma gastro-intensinale, sjellje agresive, vështirësi në sistemin verbal, shkakton depresion si dhe bëhet shkak për sëmundje që prekin zemrën dhe shkaktojnë tumore të ndryshme. Një tjetër efekt mjaft negativ i alkoolit është edhe ndikimi negativ në seks. Në realitet seksi dhe alkooli nuk shkojnë asnjëherë së bashku, kjo për shkak se alkooli vështirëson qarkullimin e gjakut, duke ndikuar në arterie dhe vena, gjë e cila bëhet shkak që organi seksual të mos furnizohet me gjak duke shkaktuar efekte sekondare.

----------


## injejti

alkoholi asht smuj , nuk asht ilaq. pak shembuj keni?

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ore se ju te habisni. Une nuk po them per alkoolin qe pihet me tonelata. Po flas per alkoolin ne forme te moderuar. Musliman jane vetem 1/6 e botes. Po pjesa tjeter 5/6 qe nuk zbaton ligjet islame ne lidhje me alkoolin, ca i gjeti keta?! I bie qe kush perdor alkool te vdese ose ti shkaktoj dem organizmit sipas jush. Por ne fakt ai qe semuret eshte ai qe e tepron. Edhe ne Kuran cdo rregull e ka nje llogjik, s'mund te jete e prere me thike. Derisa ne Kuran permendet benefiti ne alkool do te thote qe ka ane pozitive dhe qe mund te merren keto ane pa abuzuar. Cdo gje e tepert te demton, perfshire dhe ujin. 
Pastaj po ne lidhje me Jesu Krishtin qe perdorte alkoolin ca do thoni?! A nuk ishte ai i derguar i Zotit?! Si shpjegohet qe nje derguar i Zotit perdorte veren?! A nuk eshte i njejti Zot qe dergoi dhe ligjet e Kuranit?! Ketu ka kontradikte te paster te shkaktuar nga njerezit.

----------


## injejti

a lejohet  droga, jo me tonelata por vetem mos ta teprojm, a lejohet kurvnillaku , vetem mos ta teprojm ,alejohet homusukuelizimi , vetem mos ta teprojm, ska mos ta teprojm , imir ose i keq.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> a lejohet  droga, jo me tonelata por vetem mos ta teprojm, a lejohet kurvnillaku , vetem mos ta teprojm ,alejohet homusukuelizimi , vetem mos ta teprojm, ska mos ta teprojm , imir ose i keq.


Ok pra, meqe e ke te veshtire ta kuptosh fjalen "te moderuar", te lutem mu pergjigj kesaj tjetres. Pse thuhet ne Kuran qe perdorimi i alkoolit ka dhe benefite?!

----------


## injejti

nese me KURAN aht e ndaluar, pastaj asht e ndaluar, por jo per te tjer, vetem per musliman. nese te pelqen mere nese jo mos e mer, ne fe ska dhun.

----------


## Korbi999

Mua doctori me ka rekomanduar 30-50ml alkool ne dite (nje teke Raki  afersisht ose nje gote vere). Ky fact nuk me pengon aspak te mbetem nje musliman shqiptar i vertete.
Gjyshi dhe stergjyshi im e pinin me "Opinge" si Bilbilenjte. Stergjyshi u nda nga kjo jete 94 vjec, ndersa gjyshi 92 vjec.
Alkooli ndalohet(nuk recomandohet) te pihet ne vendet e nxehta ne pergjithesi. Perdorimi (keqperdorimi)  ne mase i alcoolit eshte i demshem per organizmin e njeriut shkenca e bazuar(patjeter ne mesimet e Kuranit) eshte shume e repte ne dhenien e recetave te perdorimit te alcoolit deri ne ndalim. 
Une i sygjeroj brezit te ri te lexojne e te mesojne mire para se te fillojne (sigurisht) alcoolin. Studimi i Kuranit eshte opsioni me origjinal ne kete ceshtje dhe nese deshirojne te mesojne me teper, nje vizite me qellim infomativ tek nje mjek patholog ose tek nje psiko-mjek do te ishte gjithashtu shume i dobishem.
Shqiptari e ka trdite alcoolin.
Salam!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> nese me KURAN aht e ndaluar, pastaj asht e ndaluar, por jo per te tjer, vetem per musliman. nese te pelqen mere nese jo mos e mer, ne fe ska dhun.


Ore kete dua te di dhe une, ku e thote ne Kuran qe alkooli eshte i ndaluar 100%?! E kuptoni ore popull delesh qe po tallen me ju "studiuesit" e Kuranit?! Kush ka mend e lexon vete Kuranin dhe s'ka nevoje t'ia tregoje njeri se c'do te thote kjo e cdo te thote ajo. Ka nje ajet kuranor ku thuhet pak a shume: "Mos hajdeni te dehur ne namaz". Pastaj vjen nje ajet me i forte kundra alkoolit qe eshte ai qe permenda me lart, por *qe lejon nje klauzole te vogel per perdorim per qellime te mira*. Me pas vjen dhe nje ajet tjeter kuranor me i forte qe thote qe rrini larg alkoolit. Tani kemi tre ajete kuranore me permbajtje relativisht te ngjashme dhe me nenkuptime brenda. Pyetja eshte. A jane te mjaftueshem keto ajete per te thene qe alkooli eshte 100% i ndaluar ne islam?! Une them jo, sepse shkenca ka deshmuar qe alkooli ne sasi te vogel ndihmon organizmin. Sikurse alkooli perdoret dhe per shume preparate mjekesore dhe gjera te tjera ne jeten e perditshme dhe qe e ndihmojne njeriun. Shikoji gjerat me tolerance, jo me kokefortesi si puna e mushkes.

----------


## injejti

,,secili shperblehet simbas qellimit,, ti mund te thuash qka te duash, nese shiqo edhe ne sheqer gjendet ni sasi e alkoholit etj etj, por mos haro se ne islam alkoholi asht i ndaluar, per mete qit ne rrug  edhe niher,, secili shperblehet simbas qellimit,, P.sh. tash thot dikush po hi ne kafene dhe nuk dua te pi alkohol , nese dy te tjer ne ndikim te alkoholit gjuajn dhe eqellojn ket per vdekje, mos haro se dote denohet ky pershkak se e ka thy ligjin e ALLAHUT, ALLAHU thot mos ju avitni , elere me hi ne kafene. shkenca e kryn punen e vet e feja punen e vet, ta qes nje pytje une ty. A asht shku dikush ne spital te doktori me pi alkohol me qellim.,?

----------


## fisniku-student

Nuk ke keni qka e zgjatni me shume ja ku i keni te gjitha ,vetem ju duhte te lexoni:>>

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=82846

----------


## injejti

ALLAHU te shperbleft me xhenet , shum bukur e ke komentu.

----------


## Arber gerguri

Per muslimanin vlejn keto 2 ajjete, dhe hajt tung 
*
5:90.	O ju që besuat, s'ka dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Pra, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar.
5:91.	Shejtani nuk dëshiron tjetër, përveç se nëpërmjet verës dhe bixhozit të hedhë armiqësi mes jush, t'ju pengojë nga të përmendurit Zotin dhe t'ju largojë nga namazi. Pra, a po i jepni fund (alkoolit e bixhozit)?*

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

15 milion persona ne SHBA jan alkooliqar , pra 5% e popullsis.

19170 persona vdesin ne SHBA cdo vit shkaku i alkoolit.

Ky eshte shkaku pse Allahu na urdheroi qe mos te pijm alkool. Ata qe respektojn kete , sdo te jen sikur ata 15 milion amerikanet dhe sikur ata 19 mije te tjeret.

----------


## Gregu

Cfare arsyetimi do te sillni per kete:

*47.Suretu Muhammed * 
15. *Shembulli i Xhennetit*, i cili u është premtuar atyre që janë ruajtur (të devotshëm) në të cilin ka lumenju me ujë për pije, lumenj mga qumështi me shije të paprishur, lumenj nga* vera e shijshme* për njerëz, ...

----------


## chino

> Ne Kuran jane disa sure qe flasin per alkoolin. Nje prej tyre thote pak a shume keshtu: "_Te pyesin ty per alkoolin dhe bixhozin, thuaj qe ka shume dem dhe mekat ne to, por ka dhe benefite. Megjithate mekati dhe demi jane me i madh se benefitet_".
> 
> Ne fene islame nuk lejohet alkooli ne menyre te prere. Pse?! A nuk gjen lejim alkooli ne suren qe permenda me lart?! A nuk ka hapesira te mjaftueshme ne kete sure per tu lejuar alkooli ne mase te moderuar?! Shume zbulime te koheve te fundit te shkences kane treguar se perdorimi i moderuar i alkolit ka shume me teper benefite per shendetin sesa mosperdorimi dhe mbiperdorimi i tij. Madje alkooli perdoret ne mase te madhe ne fushen e mjekesise dhe industrive te ndryshme. Poashtu Jezu Krishti, profeti qe ne Kuran thuhet qe duhet respektuar, e perdorte veren ne ushqim dhe rrethana te tjera. 
> Pse mbahet ky lloj qendrim pra per alkoolin ne fene islame?! Kush vendos nese ne Kuran nuk lejohet ne menyre te prere perdorimi i tij?! Pse nuk kuptohet Kurani sipas menyres personale te gjithsecilt, por pranohen mendimet e disa studiuesve dhe merren te mireqena ato qe thone?! Diskutimi eshte i hapur per te gjithe.





> ..
> 5:90. O ju që besuat, s'ka dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Pra, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar.





> Cfare arsyetimi do te sillni per kete:
> 
> *47.Suretu Muhammed * 
> 15. *Shembulli i Xhennetit*, i cili u është premtuar atyre që janë ruajtur (të devotshëm) në të cilin ka lumenju me ujë për pije, lumenj mga qumështi me shije të paprishur, lumenj nga* vera e shijshme* për njerëz, ...



Kurani eshte vetkunderthenes ne lidhje me veren (alkoholin). Vetkunderthenia del nga keto suret e cituara nga bashkebiseduesit Arber Gerguri (sura 5:90) dhe Gregu (sura 47:15), e cila thote:

"Nje ngjashmeri me Parajsen, e cila besimtareve u premton lumenje me ujera qe nuk prishen, lumejnje me qumesht, shija e te cilit nuk ndryshon, lumenje me vere, dhe lumenje me mjalte."

Perderisa vera (alkoholi) ne suren 5:90 deklarohet si veper e shejtanit, ajo ne suren 47:15 deklarohet si nje shperblim i Allahut per besimtaret dhe krahasohet me mjaltin, qumshtin e tj.


.

----------

